# DPR first impressions posted with a lot of details



## ahsanford (Jul 10, 2020)

DPR took their first crack at an R5 (and R6 if curious).

Rather favorable press from DPR, and it's chocked full of details over 5 pages:








Canon EOS R5 review


Canon's EOS R5 is one of the best mirrorless cameras on the market today. But even with its 45MP sensor, 20fps bursts and 8K video, its not without its flaws. Find out all the ups and downs of Canon's latest mirrorless flagship right here.




www.dpreview.com





Stuff I learned that I may have missed (I skipped the launch presentation):

Canon says to expect a 1 stop DR bump over the EOS R, which would put it in the same league as the 1DX3. Great news if true.


The IBIS chart vs. lenses is simply mental. I heard the 8 stops claim, but I was stunned to see it apply to non-IS lenses. Weirdly, some IS lenses don't get better overall with Lens IS + IBIS than some non-IBIS lenses do!
​​8 stops is bonkers. That makes handheld ISO 100 nighttime shooting (for stationary subjects) possible. Wow.​
Sealed to the same degree as a 5D4.
Anyway, have a read and enjoy. (It's weird for DPR to be kind to new Canon products.)

- A


----------



## Jethro (Jul 11, 2020)

Those IBIS numbers are just remarkable (surprised there isn't more discussion about them). I've read somewhere else that it also will work (presumably not to the full 8 stops) with adapted EF lenses (and 3rd party) too. I'm not 'due' a new body for quite a while, and the R6 is a bit $ rich for me at the moment, but this is actually game-changing and making me think again.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 11, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Those IBIS numbers are just remarkable (surprised there isn't more discussion about them). I've read somewhere else that it also will work (presumably not to the full 8 stops) with adapted EF lenses (and 3rd party) too. I'm not 'due' a new body for quite a while, and the R6 is a bit $ rich for me at the moment, but this is actually game-changing and making me think again.​




The weird bit is this: if you can climb out of 'yeah we have that, too, but our version of ____ is a little different' differences with competitors, the 'flagship' camera body specs aren't terribly different. Again, from that DPR article, page 2 (just the top so you know what I'm referring to):

​​Run down the rest of that table on page 2. We can argue that the A7R4 is more of a future mirrorless 5DSR2 competitor, but in broad strokes, the cameras aren't terribly different. Res, tilty-flippies, EVFs, IBIS, etc. are all in the same neighborhood. In that sort kind of light, the R5 only feels like market parity. And one might argue the sensor quality -- if it pulls down the +1 stop of base ISO DR -- is again just a step towards parity (on that front at long last)

Don't get me wrong, I'm ecstatic about these specs, but 80-90% of what the R5 delivers can be found across the table from another competitor.

So to me, the 20 fps, video options and (if it sings) DPAF II are the big loud differentiators on that list. As a stills guy, jumping from the heretofore best-fit-for-me 5D4's 30x7 to the 'mirrorless 5D5's' 45x20 feels like I must have missed a middle model that came out between the two. 

- A


----------



## Jethro (Jul 11, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> in broad strokes, the cameras aren't terribly different. Res, tilty-flippies, EVFs, IBIS, etc. are all in the same neighborhood. In that sort kind of light, the R5 only feels like market parity. And one might argue the sensor quality -- if it pulls down the +1 stop of base ISO DR -- is again just a step towards parity (on that front at long last)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm ecstatic about these specs, but 80-90% of what the R5 delivers can be found across the table from another competitor.


I agree that parochialism is a dead end in any discussion. BUT, my imperfect knowledge of these comparable models is that you don't get as much as 8 stops from the IBIS / in-lens IS combination, and the tie in with in-lens IS can be iffy in some cases. Depending on how the R5/R6 version works in practical situations (and the 'first impressions' reviews are favourable) it does seem like a bigger step forward than I was expecting - and this was probably the feature I was most looking forward to, not being a video-guy.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing and the summary.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 11, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm ecstatic about these specs, but 80-90% of what the R5 delivers can be found across the table from another competitor.


And what % would you expect and why?

I mean, isn't it obvious that Canon (or Sony, or whoever else) doesn't do miracles?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 11, 2020)

Kit. said:


> And what % would you expect and why?
> 
> I mean, isn't it obvious that Canon (or Sony, or whoever else) doesn't do miracles?




I'm just conveying that a product can be a mind-blowing leg up in specs for one person and an 'okay, so they finally caught up to us' to another.

- A


----------

